# sick mice, how can i sterilize the cage



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Halo, I bought some sick mice from the pet store. 3 cute white mice seemed fine when I got them, but over the week have not been doing well at all. They were housed alone so I hope no contamination of any other mice. Sadly they passed away. Sorry to say no vets to see mice here. My question is what do I need to do to sterilize the cage so it can be used again. I sprayed it with bleach and soaked it with hot water, same with all of the equipment. If I had to guess an ailment I would say some sort of respiratory problem, but I'm not sure. It was extremely fast as they seemed fine when I got them and dead in less than a week. I just don't want my 2 mommas with babies to get that sickness.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear so sad....... I would complain to the pet store, perhaps they are selling unhealthy stock without knowing it. I would do just as you have done with cleaning the cage etc but would have probably used some sterilizing solution like Milton (the stuff you clean babies bottles with) in stead of bleach  depends what I had in thehouse at the time.


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you. I know I was sad about the mice. I have 2 vets, one for my dog and cats and one for my lizards. Neither of the vets would see the mice, they said it was out of their field and not confident to treat them. I did look into the Milton, though that product is not available here. It was interesting to read the product descriptions from another place. I'm fascinated with how other people live. Back on subject I will let this tank and supplies air out before I consider using it. I did rinse it well. Thank you so much.


----------

